# Help with my rescue project



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

I am working on a quilt to honor our rescue pups and the wonderful people that have welcomed them in to their family for the next AMA show in TX. 

I need 13 pictues of pups. I have some but would like to get more to pick from. Edie has sent me some and Deb has promised to send me some ( any time Deb, please) and I can take some from the rescue list here. 

I also need the first name of the people who have rescued them. I know there are a handful of people here on SM that have rescued pups and would love to use their names but i don't want to leave anyone out. Can everyone/anyone please help me with the list? Please respond here or PM me. 

Thanks everyone!

Here are some pictures on the progress and my helper.


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

Oh Cindy! That is gorgeous already! I can't wait to see the finished product!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

that looks beautiful already, well done ... and you got the cutest helper there .. I am sure that she is so good at being an inspiration to help you with this 

I also can't wait till this is complete!


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Wow! I can't imagine knowing how to quilt- and you are making such a nice one! That's a very nice project you are working on!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

It's going to be so fabulous. :chili::chili: It looks so great. I wonder if you can cross post something in Maltese Related section in case they don't look here. Of course Hunter and Erin come to mind but there are so many of our members.


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

The quilt is beautiful, what a nice idea!


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

The quilt is just gorgeous, can't wait to see when it's finished. What a beautiful little helper you've got there!


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Oh Cindy, that is gorgeous!!! 
So, even though my Crisse did not come through AMA, it's ok to give you a picture? Or, would you only like pictures of AMA rescues? 

Oh, if you go to Deb's about me page, there are 2 albums of her kids' pictures. Or, perhaps use her signature picture? 
xoxoxoxooxoxoxoxo

Here's a picture of Deb's beautiful Daisy:


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Did you just want AMA rescues? If not, Hunter was a rescue (from out local shelter) and you are welcome to a picture of him. I don't have any on my work computer but I would be happy to send you one if you would like. If you would prefer AMA rescues I am sure there are plenty of pictures avaliable!!!  They do such a great job placing!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

KAG said:


> Oh Cindy, that is gorgeous!!!
> So, even though my Crisse did not come through AMA, it's ok to give you a picture? Or, would you only like pictures of AMA rescues?
> 
> Oh, if you go to Deb's about me page, there are 2 albums of her kids' pictures. Or, perhaps use her signature picture?
> ...


I thought I saw one of Debbie's crew on the quilt but could be wrong.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

I have the same question as Erin - Tessa was Northcentral - let me know and I'll be happy to forward a picture.


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

KAG said:


> Oh Cindy, that is gorgeous!!!
> So, even though my Crisse did not come through AMA, it's ok to give you a picture? Or, would you only like pictures of AMA rescues?
> 
> Oh, if you go to Deb's about me page, there are 2 albums of her kids' pictures. Or, perhaps use her signature picture?
> ...


I am thinking that it doesn't matter about coming through the AMA or not. We are talking about precious pups in need. I don't see Deb's albums they might be private I'll add her as a friend and see if that fixes it. please send the picture to me at [email protected].
Thanks,


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

Snowbody said:


> It's going to be so fabulous. :chili::chili: It looks so great. I wonder if you can cross post something in Maltese Related section in case they don't look here. Of course Hunter and Erin come to mind but there are so many of our members.


I Have sent Erin a message for pictures.



Hunter's Mom said:


> Did you just want AMA rescues? If not, Hunter was a rescue (from out local shelter) and you are welcome to a picture of him. I don't have any on my work computer but I would be happy to send you one if you would like. If you would prefer AMA rescues I am sure there are plenty of pictures avaliable!!!  They do such a great job placing!


I am thinking that it should be able about any rescues not just AMA. I would like pictures.



Snowbody said:


> I thought I saw one of Debbie's crew on the quilt but could be wrong.


Hmmm so far I have Betty Boop, Marleys pups, Poesche, Sophie, Quigley and Sol. Are any of them Deb's kids? I am not keeping up very well.



maggieh said:


> I have the same question as Erin - Tessa was Northcentral - let me know and I'll be happy to forward a picture.


Please send the picture.

Thanks everyone,
Cindy


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Cindy, the quilt is already beautiful! It looks so dimensional, too! Just gorgeous! I love it!


----------

